# my prego bunn.. Overdue?



## jupiterannette (Jan 31, 2007)

so my preg girl was due 28 days yesterday...

i know they can go to 31, but she is starting to worry me, she pulled alot of fur out or her ... private area... and has been.. irritated.. and jumpy..

she also was grinding her teeth earlier... which means she is in pain...

i dont want to give her anything for pain cause of the babies...

i jsut gave her some more green grass, and wheet grass, and she munched away, and she seemed to feel better.

she has full access to dry hay, and gets green grass and veg 2 times a day..

free feed to timothy pellets, and dr. pellets..

and a fresh water bottle, and a vitamin bottle, that she seems to prefur to drink...

she is stuffing tons of hey in her mouth, and making quite the nest, and eating ALOT

she runs to me and begs to come out, but im afraid to pick her up, so i let her hope out her door, to the floor and then she goes up her steps onto the couch, and relaxes with me... she seems like she doesnt want to be int he cage atall... she just wants her mommy.....

her belly is moving and soooo big she cant stand without it dragging....

do you think they are stuck in her belly....

does this sound normal???



thanx


----------



## lovethetailyall (Feb 1, 2007)

im not an expert but try to make her comfertable...wait till the 2 day mark and then talk to a vet....im sorry thats all i have to say....wish i have more...buti will wach the topic since my first little is comeong on fri!!!!!


----------



## Starlight Rabbitry (Feb 1, 2007)

Sounds quite normal to me. Grinding of the teeth does mean pain amongst other things. She is getting ready to have them. Does she have a nestbox? I wouldn&#39;t worry about her unless you notice she is going into labor...having contractions.

Sharon


----------



## calgal981 (Feb 1, 2007)

Most buns go to day 31 before kindling. I put nest boxes in on day 28. She should be fine.


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 1, 2007)

Have you been giving her a tums a day? If not - start now...I usually start around day 27/28 and go till day 31. The calcium can help her from having problems with seizures or something from going into calcium deficiency.

With that said - sounds pretty normal. 

Peg


----------



## jupiterannette (Feb 1, 2007)

i cant sleep!

she is grinding her teeth again, and her stomach is HUGE and moving alot.

it is really hard, and she is grunting alot!

she has a ... corner in her cage that has a cover on it and is enclosed all around, and she has packed it with hey and shavings and carefresh... and she has some fleece in there too, she carried the chucks from the couch..!

she is in her litter box on her side with her little legs sticking up in the air... and grinding her teeth


i feel sooo bad..

i hate to wake him up, but i think im gonna call the vet if she doesnt stop grinding soon.. i just cant move her! ohmagosh!

HELP!!!!!!


----------



## jupiterannette (Feb 1, 2007)

i give her a vitamin from the vet that has calcium and other good stuff in it


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 1, 2007)

What breed is she? Is this her first litter? What breed is the dad? Was he bigger than her?

Peg


----------



## jupiterannette (Feb 1, 2007)

she is an eastern cottontail X dwarf
and daddy is a dwarf

she is 4-5lbs pre preg
and he is 2-3 lbs

this is her first

she is 2 yo

and she is leaking
out her bum..
do they have a water that breaks?

it is like a thick smelly pee.... and there was a little on her shelf....


----------



## jupiterannette (Feb 1, 2007)

should i jsut leave her alone, or be with her, she is begging to get out, but she needs to be in her nest? right?

should i give her her favorite fleece blanki she loves to hide in it... maybe that would make her happy???


im scared


----------



## Starlight Rabbitry (Feb 1, 2007)

As long as you don&#39;t pick her up, there is no reason she can&#39;t come out and be herself. Exercise will do her good. It is not unheard of that she could have them soon. Keep an eye on her while she is out to see if she becomes disstressed. (sp)

Sharon


----------



## jupiterannette (Feb 1, 2007)

i was sneaking her blankie in and she jumped out the door and started running around and binking, and then tumping really loudly, and grunting, now she has hoped back in her cage and is running around liek mad, moving everything about.

she is still grinding her teeth and there are more wet spots..

i dont want to interfear, and upset her, but i want to be there for her....

i love her soooo much, she is my baby hunny bunny.... i bottle fed her from 2 weeks, he momma died shortly after she was born, and there was a alert put out, and because i raise baby birds, i figured i would try, and i raised a healthy little lady...
and now she is gonna have babys, im gonna be a grammy

im hystarical

i hope she doesnt feel my nerves, i want her to stay calm.. im a mess

thank you alll ssooooooo much for your help and support


----------



## pamnock (Feb 1, 2007)

Sounds like something is wrong - I&#39;d get her to the vet. She may have a uterine infection or other complications.

Pam


----------



## binkies (Feb 1, 2007)

It has been several hours since you posted last. Do you have any news? How is she doing?


----------



## jupiterannette (Feb 1, 2007)

she was really upset until about 1 then she went to sleep, and relaxed...

so i figured i would too

this morning she was eating and hoping around, she is out now and still is leaking...

it kinda smells like pee, but is thick... and slimy...

we are going to the vet i will let you all know latter..

thank you


----------



## lovethetailyall (Feb 1, 2007)

ohh this just gets me scared...my two sister bunnys are haveing babys on fri!! i hope they will be alll right!!!


----------



## jupiterannette (Feb 1, 2007)

and we jsut got back fromt he vets, and he said she looks awesome, and the babies are ready to come out, and the leaking is normal, he said they can leak for up to a week before they have the babies..

he said it should be today or tomorrow, and for me to just relax, and let her do her thing!

im so nervous...... and anxious

she is in her cage,a nd nesting more now, he said to leave her alone, just talk to her and pet her once and a while, but keep her in her pen/ cage, no free hopping, incase she has the babies, i have to be able to find them! lol

so...

iwant to tank you all agian for your help, and i will keep you updated.!
and of course post pics once i can!


----------



## lovethetailyall (Feb 1, 2007)

aww thats asome!! tommrow night is the 28 day mark for me too!! i cant wait! ill be up all night! two girls are haveing there babys!!! there sistas!:colors:


----------



## Starlight Rabbitry (Feb 1, 2007)

Glad to hear she is doing great...by the way, you are too! Relax and keep an eye on her...maybe you can catch her giving birth. If you do, just remember to stay very still and quiet while watching so as she doesn&#39;t get annoyed.

Sharon


----------



## Pipp (Feb 1, 2007)

*jupiterannette[<WBR>/user] wrote: [/b][quote]and we jsut got back fromt he vets, and he said she looks awesome, and the babies are ready to come out, and the leaking is normal, he said they can leak for up to a week before they have the babies..[/quote]

Curious to know how many others here have had &#39;leaking&#39; does.

Really glad that all is well. :)


sas
*


----------



## Starlight Rabbitry (Feb 1, 2007)

I have had a doe that leaked. She acted normal otherwise so I just keep an eye on her.

Sharon


----------



## pamnock (Feb 1, 2007)

I haven&#39;t noted any leaking except those that were in active labor or having problems. 

There was also the information given that this doe appeared to be in pain, so I would certainly keep a close watch on her.

Pam


----------



## BEAUKEZRA (Feb 1, 2007)

Any news on the babies JUPITERANNETTE?


----------



## lovethetailyall (Feb 1, 2007)

the baby suspence is killing me!!! literly!!:shock:


----------



## jupiterannette (Feb 1, 2007)

ok so no babies yet.... im dying here!

my grandmother had a heart attack the other day, and i have been at the hospital with her off and on, and trying to be here for my babies...

i have a camcorder set up on her nest and she is in "privacy" back dark corner of living room now! LOL

she is not leaking as much now, but her belly is hard as a rock, and she is laying in her nest so i think she is ready..

will keep u all updated


----------



## lovethetailyall (Feb 2, 2007)

ill be on the fourm till 1 ish!! plz! post anything!


----------



## jupiterannette (Feb 2, 2007)

grrrrrrrrr.

no babies yet

still leaking...

and still laying inthe nest..

can babies gets stuck?


----------



## binkies (Feb 2, 2007)

Yes they sure can!


----------



## jupiterannette (Feb 2, 2007)

would the vet have been able to tell if they were stuck, how long do i wait?


----------



## aurora369 (Feb 2, 2007)

The vet should have been able to tell if a baby was stuck. Did the vet feel around and do a physical examination of the bunny?

--Dawn


----------



## calgal981 (Feb 2, 2007)

Your doe still isn&#39;t overdue....most kindle on the 31st day. Watch for babies tonite!! :shock::colors::wink


----------



## jupiterannette (Feb 2, 2007)

he looked at her hoorah, and put an ear scope in there... 

and said she looked good, he totaly though they would be here by now! LOL

she is really lethargic today, and isnt eating a hole lot...

and the leaking is more and kinda orangy like there might be some blood mixed in..

she concieved on january 2nd, so if its not tongiht.. i dunno...

better be tonight!:colors:


----------



## kimmeh_121 (Feb 2, 2007)

good luck!!! hope they come soon!

kim


----------



## jupiterannette (Feb 2, 2007)

is anyone gonna be around tonight, that has im?

i jsut think im gonna need some moral and experience support....

my yahoo, is jupiterannette
and my aim, is jupy07734

feel free to check in..

i ahve the night vision camera set up on her nest and im gonna try and get it on the computer so that i can montor her form work...

and you guys can watch the babies!


----------



## lovethetailyall (Feb 3, 2007)

ohh realy we can wach them!!! [email protected]!!! that wold be so asome!!! i will stay up with you tonight till about 1 ish! pm me! ok!!


----------



## jupiterannette (Feb 3, 2007)

i kept trying to get it online, but couldnt get it to work.. she didnt have em! grrr, im sooo frustrated...

i hope she is ok, 

i went out and got her more straw, bedding, and a new chew tube...

her cage is FULL of stuff to make a nest, so hopefully it will go down soon!

i will try to get her cam set up tonight, and anyone will be able to "vew my cam" from the im.

thank god i never plan on doing this again, the antisipation is killing me!


----------



## jupiterannette (Feb 3, 2007)

try this and let me know if its working for yall


http://hunnycam.ourlinksys.com:1024/

then click VIEW VIDEO


you have to have active x controlers updated.

if it asks for a password let me know




_*edited for security reasons by Aurora369*_


----------



## Spring (Feb 3, 2007)

How is she? Any updates?

The first one doesn't load, and I don't have ActiveX .


----------



## jupiterannette (Feb 3, 2007)

no babies yet, she is laying in the nest though, and chewing everything she can reach


----------



## jupiterannette (Feb 4, 2007)

is any one watching, she is pulling fur!


----------



## NZminilops (Feb 4, 2007)

I keep trying to see the camera but windows wont let me look at it, keeps blocking the site :?.

How is she doing now?


----------



## jupiterannette (Feb 4, 2007)

she is still fluffing her fur..

and laying around..

do you have the active x controler, just make you firewall accept everything
or turn it off


----------



## jupiterannette (Feb 4, 2007)

no babies yet

she is napping...

any ideas on enducing? lol


----------



## aurora369 (Feb 4, 2007)

Well, I got it working.

I had to go into Internet Explorer (I usually use FireFox), and then Ihad to change my internet settings (you need to use the custom securityoption), and enable unsigned ActiveX controls.

After finishing viewing the video I would highly reccommend that youchange the settings back to default or how ever you ahd them before.

I'm not seeing the bunny though?? But I guess she's still lying down.

If she started pulling fur, I would think she'd have the babies withina few hours of pulling fur. She may just be resting up tosave strength.

Did she put the fur in the nest?

--Dawn


----------



## jupiterannette (Feb 4, 2007)

yeah, it is jsut beacuse im ona privat server....

the lighting is rough, but im about to move the night light to hopefull make viewing better without desterbing her...


----------



## jupiterannette (Feb 4, 2007)

yeah fur is in the nest


----------



## aurora369 (Feb 4, 2007)

Good, means she knows to use the nest for the babies.

The lighting is much better now, and I did see bunny. Oh, did you just change the camera angle too?

I keep switching between the camera and the forum...

--Dawn


----------



## jupiterannette (Feb 4, 2007)

is the cam on okay?

it is too dark in her nest, but this is with her sun night light.. it looks amazingly bright on the cam!

she is relaxing and playing! off and on..
vet said if it isnt tonight, then we might have to intervein! 

i just want my baby to be ok


----------



## aurora369 (Feb 4, 2007)

Is her nest in the red tunnel?? I can see the cage, she's up on the right hand side ledge right now.

She seems pretty calm.

When Wildfire was about to give birth, she was very frantic, pullingfur and stuffing it in the nest, then doing it all over again 5-10minutes. It took a couple hours of doing this for her tostart giving birth. 

She got into the nest box, and had all 5 babies in about 10 minutes. Once it starts, it's very fast.

Once it was over, and she jumped out of the nest box, I took the nestbox out, counted the babies and took out left over afterbirth. Then put the box back in.

By morning she had pulled lots more fur and the babies had been fed.

--Dawn


----------



## jupiterannette (Feb 4, 2007)

there are 2 shelves with bowls on on either end...

the left end has the nest under it and the right end has her litterbox under it

and the pink tube in the middle is her "escape tunnle" she uses it tostore stuff before she brings it to the nest, and she hides in it anddigs at it..

the cage is pretty much FULL of hey

3 different kinds

green fresh grassy hey

timothy 

and straw for warmth

and then she has 2 waterbottles on with vitamins, one without, and 2 bowls on with plain pellets, one with dr mix, and freshies


she has hanging toys and toys to toss, i took out anything i thoughtwould be dangerous to the babies, ie crushing, or leg snaping..

she pulls most of her fur out when she is in the tube and then stuffs it in her nest


----------



## aurora369 (Feb 4, 2007)

Looks good to me.

As long as she's putting all the hay and fur in the nest box she should do okay. 

Just keep an eye out for any babies outside the nest.Sometimes birth can sneak up on them, and a baby will pop out beforethey can make it to the nest. Make sure the babies warm, thenput it in the nest with the others if that happens.

--Dawn


----------



## jupiterannette (Feb 4, 2007)

its 73 in my house and the end of the cage the nest is in is over the heater strip, so hope fully the babies will be warm enough

i have raised baby birds and i am prepared if i have to pull the babies, hopefully i wont have to.

i have kmr and a bubbie, and pipettes and saringes.


----------



## NZminilops (Feb 4, 2007)

I got it to work, I can see the rabbit .

Very cool idea, I can see her play with the hanging toy and jumping up onto the shelf where that bowl is.


----------



## m.e. (Feb 4, 2007)

I work third shiftand so I'm checking the camera regularly. I just saw her stretch andlay down again :inlove:



C'mon babies :bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:


----------



## NZminilops (Feb 4, 2007)

I keep seeing her go to the bowl then turnaround and plop down. I can even see her little nose opening andclosing as she breaths :hearts

It's early evening here so I will watch for a few hours.

What a cool idea! Wish i could do the same thing.


----------



## jupiterannette (Feb 4, 2007)

glad it is working for yall

im gonna try to put it in her nest after the babies are boarn so that everyone can watch them grow up!

and then im gonna put it in my bird room!

she loves her shelf, i put a pillow case on it so it is extra soft, and she seems to be compfy-er on it!

she hasnt been in her nest at all...

but she is eating more then normal for the evening!

i dunno

let em know if you wantme to change anything or move anyting..

nat &amp; hunny


----------



## NZminilops (Feb 4, 2007)

She really does love it! I don't think I've seen her get off for a couple of hours.

It's hard to see but she looks like a beautiful rabbit :inlove:


----------



## jupiterannette (Feb 4, 2007)

ill get u a close up!


----------



## m.e. (Feb 4, 2007)

She just flopped!What a sweetheart :bunnyheartCan't imagine it's comfortablewith all those babies wanting to come out...


----------



## jupiterannette (Feb 4, 2007)

so if mom is 5lbs, and dad is 2.5 lbs, and there are 6 babies...
mom is brown with white belly and tail (eastern cottontail)
and dad is black with white markings on his belly and face (dwarf)
bothe parents have red between the ears, and super sweet calm personalities.

what do yall think babies will be like?

let me know!


----------



## jupiterannette (Feb 4, 2007)

She is on her side, and panting!
is that normal!
her belly is moving alot, and
she is grinding her teeth!

she is breathing hard!

and her belly looks kinda wet..around her teets
i think she is lactating

OMG!


----------



## Pipp (Feb 4, 2007)

I think I have to restart my computerafter re-setting my security, and that means closing a couple dozendocuments. &lt;sigh&gt; 

I've never had bunny babies, so not sure what to expect,butjust keep watching her closely, I wouldn't want to see her in obviouspain and stress for too long with at least putting a call in to an ERvet. Watch for signs of shock -- pale, cold,lethargic.

I hope she's okay. Can't imagine it being very comfortable regardless.



sas


----------



## NZminilops (Feb 4, 2007)

I can't see much now, I can see something moving near the tunnel? Is that her? It looks light coloured.


----------



## jupiterannette (Feb 4, 2007)

it is her moving around in her litterbox, she is ripping fur out like crazy!

isit okay if she has them in her box?

she isnt grinding her teeth as much, but now she is getting a little weird... hyper

and she is hiding under, and using her tube to go back and forth alot..

i wish i could put the cam down so u could see in the nest but it isnt light enough and i dont want to desterb her..

i jsut have the night light on her now, and that seems to be working..

sun will be up and about 2 hours, so i can turn on all the lights then!

and u can see more.

i hope she has them soon..

she seems almost frantic

and my other 2 male buns are freaking out in the next room, running and throwing stuff around. You think they know???? i do.


----------



## NZminilops (Feb 4, 2007)

Oh sounds like she's getting close!

It will be midnight here soon and I have to get up at 5:30 so I'm notsure how much longer I can stay :?, I really wanted to see somethinghappen but I've got to go get some sleep.

This is really exciting though!


----------



## jupiterannette (Feb 4, 2007)

im going to try to record the actual birth with my night vision cam, and post it if i can.
i dunno if i can catch it or if it will work...

but iwill try, you all have been so healpfull and supportive, i would love to share it withyou!

i have to go to work at noon tomorrow! i want to be here for her!

but it is ony for 5 hours...

and i can watch the cam from work!

it is 5:08 am here and i have been up alllllll night


----------



## jupiterannette (Feb 4, 2007)

sorry all you will have to log back in i found a way to record, and i changed the resolution so it looks better...

so just close the window and go back to












http://hunnycam.ourlinksys.com:1024/


----------



## Pipp (Feb 4, 2007)

Thank you so much for sharing this! 
Recording it is WAY too awesome! It's exactly what we could use for our Library files. :kiss:

I still haven't restarted my computer, don't think I can right now, either, darn. 

Sounds like she's on course though. 

I'll be at least watching for updates here! 

:thanks:



sas


----------



## jupiterannette (Feb 4, 2007)

she is laying down now, i think resting up again, she has energy in bersts, and then sleeps...

she has been eating quite a bit, and going nuts on her salt wheel!

make sure your using internet explorer with updated active x to view.

she is having diareah too, and she is leaking more...
from her hind end.. and her teets

do they ever have there babies during the day?

cause the sun is gonna be up here soon... about 30-40 min..


----------



## naturestee (Feb 4, 2007)

Any updates? 

It's awesome that you're recording this!


----------



## Pipp (Feb 4, 2007)

is anyone able to access the camera right now? (I still can't).



sas


----------



## naturestee (Feb 4, 2007)

No, I have the same problem as you.


----------



## jupiterannette (Feb 4, 2007)

sorry i tried to catch about 2 hours of sleep before work... went in at 7 30, its now 10!

no babies yet, but she had diareha all over the place!

what gives!

im gonna reset the cam


----------



## naturestee (Feb 4, 2007)

Diarrhea? That doesn't sound good. I'd get her to a vet!


----------



## jupiterannette (Feb 4, 2007)

im gonna call the vet


----------



## Pipp (Feb 4, 2007)

I definitely would. Let usknow. I was never comfortable with the leaking, now I reallydon't like thediarrhea,best to play it safe. 

I just posted onthe showbunny list, but my messageneeds to be approved, so I may not get an answer. 

I've also PM'd some breeders, we'll see what happens. 

Thanks for keeping us updated. Hope it's nothing.

sasray:


----------



## jupiterannette (Feb 4, 2007)

im moving to

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=18575&amp;forum_id=1

generl discusion...


so.. up date! her belly is hard on one side, and soft and squishy on the other!

i think they might be moving into position..

i called the vet, he cannot believe she hasnt had them yet, 
he said the pooh is ok, as long as it isnt ALOT

and he wants me to give her some carrots! LOL he said a big meal might push her over the top.. we will see!


----------



## katt (Feb 4, 2007)

i have been fallowing, but haven't had the chance yet to watch the video. . .

she sounds like she is doing okay, i wouldn't be surprized if shedoesn't eat the carrot, most rabbits don't eat food for the 24 hoursbefore birth

okay, i am going to try to figure out how to watch this video!


----------



## m.e. (Feb 4, 2007)

*naturestee wrote:*


> Diarrhea? That doesn't sound good. I'dget her to a vet!



Well, it's normal for human moms right before delivery  Don't know about rabbits, though - any news?


----------



## naturestee (Feb 4, 2007)

It is? Good thing I don't wantkids. Granted, my friend jokingly calls her son the biggestbowel movement she's ever had.:lol


----------



## NZminilops (Feb 4, 2007)

You have a jupiterannette, check it out when you have time to read it .

The runny poo sounds worrying, I hope Hunny is feeling better soon andgets those babies out. I can't view the cam now as it already has toomany viewers but I'll keep trying.


----------



## NZminilops (Feb 4, 2007)

I don't mean to sound rude, but I really don'tthink your vet sounds very rabbit savvy. The smelly leaking, the wetteats(?) and the runny dropping do not sound good at all and I'd bevery worried if that was my rabbit.

A rabbit birthing process isn't normally very long; a lot of peoplereport 5-30 minutes for the norm. I have had two births here and bothwere under 10 minutes. There was no leaking from the rabbit or any ofthe teeth grinding or other things you have reported seeing. She waslazy for a day then just popped into the nest, had the babies, cleanedup the afterbirth and back out again to eat and drink.

The leakage over a long period of time tells me that the fluid that issurrounding and supporting the babies could be diminishing and thatcan't be good.

I know you really love your rabbit , and you have your boyfriendmonitoring her while you are at work, do you think you could get him tocall another vet? Even for some advise over the phone at the very least.


----------



## naturestee (Feb 4, 2007)

Yeah, I agree with Minilops. Are yousure this vet knows much about rabbits? Most don't, andthey're not usually taught much about rabbits in veterinary collegesunless the vet takes an interest in them. Maybe one of thesevets would know more:
MA Rabbit Savvy Vets


----------



## jupiterannette (Feb 4, 2007)

well i have 2 exotic vets one does birds, andbunnies and such, and one does rodents only, so i think there prettygood togeather... i dunno though..

he said tonight or bust.. c-section..

the fluid/diareah/wet teets/and grinding... all in conjunction.. hethinks they might be stuck, and then all dead...  im dyinginside here... wouldnt she be much sicker..

he is comming to the house tonight, cause i dont want to desterb her....

hopefully all will be well......


----------



## NZminilops (Feb 4, 2007)

Poor rabbit , thanks for letting us know whatwas happening. I'm really glad your vet can come out to your place andhelp you. Hopefully your girl will be ok, how sad and scary for you.


----------



## jupiterannette (Feb 4, 2007)

the vet was here..

he wants me to stop worring so much

they are in position and he thinks thers 4 not 6..

he is gonna watch the cam at home and help me keep and eye on her!


----------



## Spring (Feb 4, 2007)

Any updates?


----------



## jupiterannette (Feb 4, 2007)

still waiting...sorry...

she is very calm, and sleepingand cleaning.


----------



## Spring (Feb 4, 2007)

Hopefully they come soon.


----------



## Dwarf_Angel04 (Feb 5, 2007)

So this doe is around the 32/33 day mark now? 

I always give my does rasberry tea around their 29th day until theykindle. It's always a weak solution unless they have an issue then it'sa normal dosage of rasberry tea. This helps relax their girly partsjust like in humans.  

Sometimes the does will drag their butta bit if they have astuck kit. While other times they may carry their hindquarters high.Then there's those does that don't show any 'walking' habits with stuckkits. 

If she is on the 33rd day mark and doesn't have them by early Monday afternoon, I'd recontact the vet. 

If it was my rabbit, I'd ask for oxytocin before having a c-section.Both have high risks but they don't have to be put under anaestheticswith oxytocin. 

If she does have a stuck kit and not taken care of rather quickily, the result could be a deceased doe. :?


----------



## NZminilops (Feb 5, 2007)

Any news? :?


----------



## jupiterannette (Feb 5, 2007)

so i just got up...

and her cage is FULL of fur!

and she is laying in her nest and grinting at me, she wont let me in the cage!

and there is blood int he litterbox!

it hink she had them...
i unno, she wont let me see!


----------



## jupiterannette (Feb 5, 2007)

its just one stiff baby


----------



## jupiterannette (Feb 5, 2007)

i just cant believe it

it is so perfect.... but motionless

:sad::apollo:we r very sad


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 5, 2007)

she may be going to have more...

Stillborns happen a lot and with her leaking the fluid I'm notsurprised....I'm sorry to say that. I'm really concerned about her.

But if your vet thought she might have more - she might still be having more....how is she acting?

Peg


----------



## jupiterannette (Feb 5, 2007)

she is licking alot and her tail is between her legs

she seems anctious


can i warm it up...

i cant her a heart beat with my stethaacope...


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 5, 2007)

If you can't hear a heartbeat - odds are good itis gone. You can try to hold it in your hands for a few minutes to seeif it responds....but I'm guessing there is a good chance it is gone.

I'm sorry. She may still have more and while you can try to warm up thebaby and see - you really need to focus on mama and make sure she'sgoing to be ok. I'm concerned because of the diaherrea and fluids she'shad leaking - I've had almost 100 litters and NEVER had that happen. Ihave been talking to some other breeders and they have never had ithappen....

...so I guess what I'm trying to say is I'd keep a close eye on mama. Iknow what your vet said ...but I don't know just how rabbit-savy yourvet really is about breeding...

Peg


----------



## jupiterannette (Feb 5, 2007)

thank u so much..

i understand...

she looks good... and is allert.

baby is deff gone. he looks just like daddy...


----------



## binkies (Feb 5, 2007)

I'm so sorry! I know how much you wanted these babies and how great you would have been with them. RIP little angel.

Just keep a close eye on mamma. She may be having more and need your help.


----------



## jupiterannette (Feb 5, 2007)

baby funeral schedualed for this afternoon.

the cam in now on bunz, the dad...

he is sad


----------



## grumpybabies (Feb 5, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear about the stillborn, werethere any more afterwards? Best to get the vet to check her again inthe circumstances if he felt 4.


----------



## jupiterannette (Feb 5, 2007)

they did an x-ray there r no more babes..

she is still in the hosp hopefully only till tomorrow.


----------



## NZminilops (Feb 5, 2007)

Oh no poor little baby, it looked like a wellformed one too. Must have just spent too long being stuck inside themama, unfortunatly that's part of the danger of breeding your petrabbits. It often leads to a lot of heart-ache.

It's expecially concerning because she is being bred for the first timeat 2 years old, which is a huge no-no. It's pretty dangerous for arabbit to have it's first litter at that age.


----------



## jupiterannette (Feb 5, 2007)

well the vet said it was the uterine infection that killed the babe.. i dunno





i didnt plan this one, and it iwll NEVER happen again, the papa bun will be fixed as soon as i pay off her vet bill


and they r caged seperatly..

no more play time!


----------



## NZminilops (Feb 5, 2007)

Yep , that sounds good! Your rabbits aregorgeous, I'd hate for anything to happen to Hunny. And Bunz isprobably a bit frustrated with his "danglies" urging him to mate.

How's our pretty little girl doing? Any more signs of other kits coming?


----------



## jupiterannette (Feb 5, 2007)

no she had an xray and there r no more..

she is in the hospital getting antibiotics


----------



## NZminilops (Feb 5, 2007)

Oh really, wow and she sounded like she was so big. 

I hope she will be ok ray:


----------



## jupiterannette (Feb 5, 2007)

she went from 5 lbs even pre prego, to 6.2 lbs yesterday whent he vet weighed her!

the vet jsut called, she is eating, and resting on her back! she onlydoes that when she is really compfy, she is the only bun i know thatgoes all the way on her back!

they thought she had died when they went to check on her! she scared them she is felling better playing tricks on them!

i fell a little better!


----------



## cheryl (Feb 5, 2007)

The main thing is,at least Hunny is ok...poor little girl,i bet she is glad that it's finally over and done with now

I'm glad to hear that she's doing much better now

cheryl


----------



## jupiterannette (Feb 5, 2007)

the vet called me around 8 while i was outgrosury shopping and told me she was going to the hole foods market toget her some greens, becasue she is eating everything insite! she ate 3/4 cup of oxbow pellets (which she wont touchnormaly) and a hand full of hay! and she wants more!

she said i can take her home tomorrow, after she switches her to oralmeds, she has her on pain meds and anti biotics intermuscularly(shots), and pro biotics oraly..

and she is binking all over the cage! she wants out, she wants to run...

i cant wait to have my baby back! happy and healthy...

do they morn for long.... cause bunz (dad) is very upset... i think itis becasue he misses hunny, they are always near eachother...i think i will let him play with oreo my other foster male tonight toget his mind off things..

I want to thank you all for your support through everthing i have gonethrough the past week. you have been very supportiveand knowledgable, and loving...

thank you all...

and beware... i will be lurking around the boards... perhaps i can help some one out!

LOL

:bunnydance::colors::elephant::rainbow::highfive::inlove::great::yes::bouquet::kiss::hug2::hug::bunnyheart


----------



## NZminilops (Feb 6, 2007)

Wow! Sounds like Hunny is feeling much better if she wants to run and binky:bunnydance::colors: That's great!

Does she have an infection? That's a lot of meds.

It's great that you were able to post the story as it happened, and itwill help. Hopefully other people thinking of breeding their pets orallowing accidents to happen will think twice about it. It's just notworth endangering their pets lives for babies.

Has Bunz been told he's going to get his boy bits removed one day :wink, I bet he wont like that idea!

:laugh:

Hugs to you and your rabbits :hug:


----------



## jupiterannette (Feb 6, 2007)

uterin infection she is still leaking puss...

but is feeling way better!

i admint... it was an accident, but i was kinda starting to like the idea of having babies...

oh well.. not worth it!


----------



## Pipp (Feb 6, 2007)

Here's the reply to a query I made on theShowbunny yahoo group days ago asking if a'leaking' rabbitwas normal. Unfortunately, even though I've been a memberforever, I don't usually post, so they needed to approve my post, whichdidn't happen until today, so not much good.

This one's from one of the top breeders in the country, Barbi Brown.. 

*[email protected]* wrote:

It sounds like a uterine infection to me. She needsto see a vet. Baytril is the best drug for uterineinfections. It's not much good for anything else in my humbleopinion. Has anyone checked the doe's temp? Fastaction is imperative with uterine infections.

]Barbi Brown
http://www.barbibrownsbunnies.com


and here's another one... 

*Deidre Edder &lt;[email protected]&gt;* wrote: 


Sounds like the doe has uterine infection; if left untreatedshe could die. Give her a 1/2 cc of Dura Pen or LA Pen for each 5 lbsshe weighs, give her probiotics. She may need some sq fluids.
Deidre
Deidre Edder
http://www.phunnypharm.com
The Phunny Pharm
Breeder of Champion Jersey Wooly and
Netherland Dwarf Rabbits​


----------



## jupiterannette (Feb 6, 2007)

thank you for the effort..

wow they r smart!

someday... maybe i will be...
im that way with birds...
ima knowledge sponge...(pat on own pack) LOL

so i guess the vet is good, case she is doing those things, and her temp was 104 when we got to the vet...
and she is getting Baytril and probiotics

and pain meds

so glad i found this forum...


----------



## Pipp (Feb 6, 2007)

Pam Nock was the smart one. She postedthat back on Pg.1,before she left town, and whenPam thinks there's a problem, I'll pursue it every time no matter whatthe vet says. And she was right again.

sas

pamnock* wrote: *


> Sounds like something iswrong - I'd get her to the vet. She may have a uterineinfection or other complications.
> 
> Pam


----------



## jupiterannette (Feb 6, 2007)

wow! i overlooked that

THANK YOU Pam for being so smart!:colors:

you know your bunz! 

i should have listned...


----------



## Pipp (Feb 6, 2007)

*jupiterannette wrote: *


> wow! i overlooked that
> 
> i should have listned...


You did listen. You called the vet.  It's the vet who should have listened. :lalalala:

Hope she continues to improve! (The bunny, that is, not the vet. Although that too!)

sas


----------



## jupiterannette (Feb 6, 2007)

hunny is home on anti biotics, and pain killers, for 10 days.. and then once she is all beter she is gonna be spayed.

i have the cam on her...

she is SOOOOO happy!


----------



## NZminilops (Feb 6, 2007)

I'm so happy she's home, I know it sounds a bitodd but I feel that I know your rabbit now from seeing her on the camand everything. You've got some beautiful bunnies, you should be proud:bunnydance:.


----------



## jupiterannette (Feb 7, 2007)

thanx!


----------



## pamnock (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm just getting caught back up on everythingafter being out of town. Glad to hear that she got to the vetand is doing ok.

Pam


----------



## NZminilops (Feb 8, 2007)

How is Hunny doing today? Is she continueing to recover well?

:bunnydance:


----------



## jupiterannette (Feb 10, 2007)

hunny is doing well, and is scedueld to bespayed in a month and a half time to let her girly perts heal.. andbuns is gonna get his berries removed!


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Feb 12, 2007)

*Eastern cottontail cross? Wild rabbits aresupposedly a little too different breed with domestic rabbits,different number of chromosomes I hear. They can get pregnant and givebirth, but there's never been a living ''specimen'' as an example ofthat. The babies are usually stillborn or die soon after. 

Did you get her from someone who said she was part cottontail? I highly doubt she is. 


jupiterannette wrote: *


> she is an eastern cottontail X dwarf
> and daddy is a dwarf
> 
> she is 4-5lbs pre preg
> ...


----------



## jupiterannette (Feb 12, 2007)

the breeder seaid, his lines are fresh, he"FLUSHES" them with wild buns he catches, he does this on a farm, without dorr buns, and sells most for meat, i dont know what truth there isin it.... she kinda looks like it, but im not holding to it.

i think we have come tot he conclusion, she is dwarf netherlands, and rex cross... the world may never know! LOL

i dont care what she is, cause she is my hunny bunny, and i loverher! now her and the dwarf i have that was the daddy, had onebaby and it was still boarn, ao maybe she was jsut pulled formt he wildas a baby, she is .... fresh... she boxes,a nd grunts,,,, ALOT! andthumps quite a bit, and hates intruders, but she loves me andmy husband, and that is what matters.!


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Feb 12, 2007)

Yar! True dat.


----------

